# Rabbit Kill



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went lamping last night and got this rabbit with 12mm lead and 107 bands, got it just as it was about to hop through a hole in a fence, about 10 yards away


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot! #107's did the job.......

SMS


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce shot. hows your Harris Hawk doing?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads



Btoon84 said:


> NIce shot. hows your Harris Hawk doing?


Fine mate weathers been terrible though so its been hard to get out, managed an hour out today between the rain and had a chase on a squirrel which he lost in all the cover, and he also made a dive into some cover for something, not sure what though, probably a rabbit

thanks for asking


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting. Those 107s are quite reliable. Rabbit looks yummy!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Top shooting


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Excellent work! I've just this second finished banding a Roe antler, PIckle Fork with 107's.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> Excellent work! I've just this second finished banding a Roe antler, PIckle Fork with 107's.


You will have to show me a pic mate, love the antler catty you sent me


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent shot man, how are ya gonna cook it??


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate. Having it in a caserole with onion and bacon for my tea today. I will put a pic up later


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sounds awesome man!  I love the taste of rabbit so much. Can't wait for the pic.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I do aswell mate, takes ln flavour so well, shame as theres only me with a hunting background in my family so nobody else wants to eat it.


----------



## xuwenhao (Jul 24, 2013)

hey, whats d brand of ur bands?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorrry the rabbits got to wait until tommorow but will put the pics up then

Alliance sterling bands i believe mate, but im not sure as yeharr of here sent me them :question:


----------

